# Auto Dial of Bsnl Broadband



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 2, 2007)

Auto Dial of Bsnl Broadband

frm  2- 8

is their any software to connect the net frm 2am n diconnect @ 8 am

wen im away frm system... n download automatically


waitin for reply..


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2007)

been disussed on d forum d00d

*SEARCH*


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 2, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> been disussed on d forum d00d
> 
> *SEARCH*




i searchd already n dint got


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2007)

go to modem's web based config page & set the connection in PPPoE instaead of bridge mode.

thats it


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2007)

Here it is Bsnl 2-8 download while u r asleep From blademast3r
One more from mario_pant here


----------

